# Digicam Urgent Suggestion



## kingsu (Jan 22, 2011)

I am going to buy a good compact Digital Camera with following Features

10-12 Mega pixel, 10-12X optical zoom, Optical image stabilization,HD Picture & Very compact features.

My Budget is <=15K

I have chosen some models

1. Fujifilm FinePix S1800
2. Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H55
3. Canon sx130IS 

Please suggest me a camera from the list or if you can give a better option please suggest also.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2011)

Just today my friend bough Nikon S8000 for 14k

Its a good model with 10x optical zoom...and very compact/pocketable...check it too


----------



## coolest111 (Jan 24, 2011)

i am too planing to get one but i am more inclined to get a cam frm canon\sony....
Canon sx130IS is worth getting...?


----------



## kingsu (Jan 24, 2011)

coolest111 said:


> i am too planing to get one but i am more inclined to get a cam frm canon\sony....
> Canon sx130IS is worth getting...?



I want to know does cannon SX130IS has Optical image stabilization?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah it has


----------

